# Corsair RAM & iCUE



## Martin26871 (29. Januar 2019)

Hi Leute,

ich muss ein bißchen weiter ausholen. Ich hatte Mitte Dezember mein neues System zusammengebaut.

Direkt nach dem Zusammenbau konnte ich mit der iCUE Software die RGB meines RAM steuern.

Aufgrund unerklärlichen Gründen, tauchte mein RAM in der iCUE Software nicht mehr auf.

Meine Vermutung lag am neuem Mainboard BIOS Update auf Version 4207 vom 2018/12/17.

Ok, dachte ich mir, upgrade ich zurück auf Version 4204 vom 2018/12/04.

Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Warum hab ich überhaupt das "ältere" BIOS wieder aufgespielt? > Ich hatte gelsen, für die RGB Steuerung des RAM ist eine Einstellung names "SPD_DRAM" zuständig.

Muss ich etwa noch eine BIOS Version zurückgehen, damit ich die Einstellung vornehmen kann?

Danke und Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Februar 2019)

Hi MaaB,

welche Version von iCUE, welchen Speicher und welches Mainboard benutzt du?

Grüße


----------



## Martin26871 (2. Februar 2019)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi MaaB,
> 
> welche Version von iCUE, welchen Speicher und welches Mainboard benutzt du?
> 
> Grüße


Die aktuelle iCUE Version.
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB DDR4-3200MHz
Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming

Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin26871 (6. Februar 2019)

Problem "vorerst" gelöst:

Asus ROG Strix X470-F + Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB DDR4 3200MHz (SPD_DRAM)


----------

